# Just some pics



## Redchaser09 (May 12, 2014)

Trying to figure out how to post pic from phone


----------



## Redchaser09 (May 12, 2014)

And another


----------



## ifish911 (May 21, 2014)

*Nice fish*

I bet that was fun.I tried to find some reds while I was down for a week and no luck. Great pics!


----------



## ifish911 (May 21, 2014)

*Hope you don't mind!*


----------



## Redchaser09 (May 12, 2014)

I don't mind at all


----------



## toddboy23 (Apr 29, 2014)

Fort Morgan? Slab Speck man!


----------



## pompano67 (Oct 28, 2013)

Yes sir !!! nice nice nice.....way to go !!!


----------



## Redchaser09 (May 12, 2014)

Yea man fort morgan these are from a couple weeks ago after that big rain we had. I caught so many fish that day specs,reds,white trout it was insane


----------

